# Posting from Ocean City NJ



## ReformedWretch (Jun 17, 2006)

My wife and I are on vacation with our thirteen students. HUUUUUUGE beach house several blocks from the ocean front paid for by our employer. Wasn't fun driving through Philly on the way (good greif the traffic) but this is cool over all.

We also have Six Flags Great Adventure tickets for Wednesday including the drive through zoo.

Next weekend we go off duty for three weeks and then have limitted students for the followsing 3 weeks until the new school year starts.

Praise the Lord!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds like you are having a blast Adam! May God prosper you during this time of refreshing.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 17, 2006)

Enjoy to the max!

How's the weather? How's the water?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 17, 2006)

Weather is great! Warm and sunny but not humid, a very nice breeze. Water day is tomorrow, I'll report back.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 18, 2006)

My girls surprised me at Midnight tonight by singing Happy Fathers day to me (tune of happy bday) and gave me a card that they all wrote something nice in.

My wife gave me a card and "Big Brain Academy" for the Nintendo DS.


----------



## Herald (Jun 18, 2006)

You're on vacation and on the computer? Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 18, 2006)

It's a way to avoid spending too much money!


----------

